

But She Knows This Better Than Anyone - jdnier
http://highline.huffingtonpost.com/articles/en/amaris-tyynismaa-runner/

======
jdnier
“It was a really hard workout,” she said, “and at the end we had to do two
400-meter intervals. I was running and I was just so happy. I don’t know what
it was, it was just easy. And while I ran, I was yelling, I’m in a state of
grace! I don’t know, I just … you feel no pain, you’re just there and you’re
thinking about everything, and it’s very hard to explain.”

